# libglut woes...



## JamesElstone (Nov 4, 2012)

Having read the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING (20120804), where it states 





> The libglut library is replaced by the freeglut library.  Due to shlib version bump all glut users should be rebuild.  Please follow the instructions below to upgrade.



I merrily ran the following:

[CMD="sd"]env DISABLE_CONFLICTS=1
portupgrade -fo graphics/freeglut libglut\*
portupgrade -frx freeglut freeglut[/CMD]

In my infinite wisdom :OO, I followed the instructions without realising that a large number of ports that I have installed rely on it: XFCE, Open Office, Compiz and X11 to mention a few larger ones.

It has now been four days (!) :O worth of compile time now, and still going strong with OOo taking over two days to compile.  This machine is a 2.2 GHz Pentium-4m with 1GB ram...

Now while this seems like a nag, its not:h: OOo didn't take 2 and a bit days to install originally, so I am thinking something is a foot with my machine.

Also I don't have an /etc/src.conf file and have the following in my /etc/make.conf file:

```
CPUTYPE?=pentium4m
CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe -funroll_loop -ffast-math -fno-strict-aliasing
OPTIMIZED_FLAGS=YES
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=YES
WITH_CPUFLAGS=YES
WITH_OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=YES
WITHOUT_DEBUG=YES
NO_PROFILE=YES
NO_INET6=YES
MAKE_SHELL?=sh
QT4_OPTIONS=QGTKSTYLE
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

The laptop was installed with an 9.0-RC2 iso from bare metal late last year and have only recently updated the kernel to 9.0-RELEASE-p4 via svn and source compiled with custom kernel settings.

For reference, the GCC/CC version is 4.2.1.20070831, and was recently updated by [CMD=""]portsupgrade[/CMD] and confirmed to be up to date with [CMD=""]pkg_version[/CMD].  This came about from updating the Ports tree.

Looking at the OOo build timings here  (http://www.openoffice.org/porting/freebsd/benchmark.html) for my machine it should be in the region of 10 hours odd, not 55 hours...x(

Helpful people of the FreeBSD forums, any ideas where I could start looking please?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 5, 2012)

You're building it on laptop? That will take a lot more time that normal PC.
I was building OpenOffice on my Pentium4 @3GHz with 2.5GB ram for 12-24h.


I also suppose your laptop will be swapping as it only have 1 GB ram. You need more to build Office.
So it will be even slower


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> ```
> CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe -funroll_loop -ffast-math -fno-strict-aliasing
> ```


Remove these.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove these.



The whole line?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 5, 2012)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> The whole line?



Yes


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2012)

CFLAGS are like removing the brakes to make a car go faster.  There can be unintended consequences.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks; Done.

Would I have to (dare I say it) recompile yet again, if so how would I tackle the ports ([CMD=""]portupgrade -f[/CMD])?

(FYI: Finished running portupgrade, it took about 120 hours in the end all in for libglut, XFCE, OpenOffice, and others since Nov 2011...)


----------

